# Low Tech Ground Cover?



## RobertsKitty (May 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of some ground cover that will work well in a low tech tank? I'm planning on low to medium light in the tank. I LOVE how dwarf hairgrass looks but I've heard its not so easy to grow. Any ideas besides java moss?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

by low tech do you mean low lighting? I have some plants in my tank, I don't know what they are called, they might be called java fern, and they are ok for ground cover, but ground cover plants are more likely to require more light because the light has to travel farther to get to them.


----------



## RobertsKitty (May 2, 2009)

Low tech meaning no fertz and no Co2. Like I said I'm planning on medium to low light in the tank.


----------



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

one I am using is marselia (sp?) there are different types of it too I have 4 leaf clover and this minature one too that is pretty cool.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

RobertsKitty said:


> Low tech meaning no fertz ...


RK: Please consider dosing with Flourish as this dosing should really help the heath and growth of your plants with a minimum concentration of 5ppm nitrates present in the tank water.

TR


----------



## RobertsKitty (May 2, 2009)

I've never heard of it but I'll look into. How big of a dose would I need for a 20g tank?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

RobertsKitty said:


> I've never heard of it but I'll look into. How big of a dose would I need for a 20g tank?


RK: I have been into dry fertilizers for so long that I have forgotten specific dosing but the dosing instructions are on the bottle and a bottle will go a long time for a 20g tank (I believe that you will be using around 2ml weekly though).

*Flourish* is basically micronutrients but in the presence of nitrates in the tank water I once had a very nice planted tank at 1.5WPG.

TR


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Marsilea minuta or Java moss are about your only choices for ground cover in low light. Marsilea will grow very very slow, so buy alot of it.


----------

